# Anyone ever had a problem with alcohol?



## dozisthebeast (Jul 10, 2015)

I've struggled on and off with binge drinking, this last one fuck ed me up good, didn't lift for like 2 months, but a lot of that had to do with work, but mostly was just saying fuck it, left my nice ass job, and I'm down like 25lbs, but on the plus side I sobered up, my liver enzymes aren't that bad and should get to normal relatively soon, and other than my stomach being a bit tender I'm ok. Just wondering if anyone else has gone through anything like this.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 10, 2015)

I enjoy the drink myself.  But I can't be called an alcoholic.  I'm part Irash and German.  I drink at the house and normal I 6 pack of miller fortune is all it take.  Or a bottle of wine.  I don't pace myself with the harder stuff.  If the wife picks up a 1/2 gallon of early times it might last 3 days.  On that note I normally do not drink till pm.  Because my son goes to bed around 10pm.  I sip the first few.  I just don't want him to see dad drunk.  I start earlier when. Monday night RAW or a wwe paper view comes on. But I pace myself.  

   I don't drink like I use to not that I don't enjoy a buzz but I told myself if I got my current job I would cut back.  It's a dream job for the most.  It was a promise I made to God and plan on keeping.  I do mess up from time to time. But I am a poor miserable sinner.  So it is expected.  

   You just have to find your reason to quit or cut back and hold true to it.  I'm gonna have some struggles since football season is about to start.  Let me end with  GO 49ERS AND GO SAINTS.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for responding brother. My drinking is totally different, I'll go months with zero alch then I'll have a drink one night either out on the town or just cuz I'm stressed, then next thing pow, all I'll do is drink, day and night, fuck all;work friends whatever, then after about a week or two of being drunk literally 24/7 I'll quit, sometimes including this most recent time I had theeeeeee worst dt's, I needed to even go to the hospital and they gave me this medicine to help get me through it. It was just horrible, and I cannot stress that enough, it was hell. I've noticed that if I'm missing workouts, that's typically when this sorta thing happens, so Im definitely gonna keep my ass in the gym, which is where I wanna be anyway, shit if I could just lift weights for a living.......hmmmmm ya know I'm gonna find a way to do that!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 10, 2015)

go to a AA meeting every day....if you can make time for the gym everyday you can make time for AA everyday.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 10, 2015)

If you have that much of a problem yes do the aa thing.  Maybe consider new friends that don't drink.  Do not put your self around temptation.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 11, 2015)

a lot of people say AA is bullshit and it's just a learned behavior but I'm just not convinced....AA helps a lot of people, helped me get through college...I never drank cause my old man was a drunk God rest his soul but I'll do any other drug like it's going outta style....whenever I feel like doing anything more than smoking Cannabis I start hitting up the meetings...

I'd prolly be fine if I could ever get through the 4th step....what a mofo that is tho


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank all of you so much for the feedback, I used to go to AA but the ones in my area were just nuts, all clicking and 13th stepping, I had a sponsor tell his "friends" there all the deeply personal things I shared with him, I AA left me really jaded, I know not all places are like that but the 3 different places I'd go were all like that. I Def need a new circle of friends, ones that don't drink or do drugs, except test400 lol, seriously though thank you guys you really lifted my spiritis.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jul 11, 2015)

I know there is a medication that will literally stop you from thinking about it and have any cravings, sorry dont now the name of it,.  my buddy see's a shrink and she gives it to him for alcohol,, she calls then "little gems".  I too have had my run ins with the demon of booze.  I fucking hate it too. its the anti christ for us body builders if you cant control it.  I hate AA im not religious and they want me to pray to a god I dont believe in...so I dont go.  Stay focused and remove your self from people and places that booze up.. go to the IRON PILE during drinking times 5-9 pm.  Let those weak pussies fall for that b.s.  your not a pussy I didnt mean to call you that.  Stand up to that shit and blow it off in the IRON PILE.  My women doesnt drink and I love sober sex and being around a straight girl....except for her var/t3 habit!!! LOL  Good Luck.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 11, 2015)

Fuck yeah brother!!! Thanks that was just what I needed to hear! Time to slam a Lil cyp and go hit the gym


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 11, 2015)

look...unless you're a true alcoholic, meaning once you have the slightest bit of alcohol you literally cannot stop until passed out....then please don't tell this guy to just cowboy up and stop being a pussy....it's an allergy, it's not being a pussy


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 12, 2015)

Got my first workout in today since my bender, goddamn those weights felt heavy as fuck! But it felt great to be back in there, it feels so good good to have a clear head, it's been a really good day so far


----------



## aon1 (Jul 13, 2015)

My entire family up through the grand parents were daily drinkers ,and don't get me wrong I've drank my share but where I can set down to a steak dinner with the family and have 1 beer and be totally happy ,my family like you could not . I've asked myself at times the difference between my control and there lack of it and the only real difference I've found is I've always had something in my life that is more important to me, whether it be my family , my goals ect. and I agree the man up thing is easier said than done when you loose control so my suggestion is find what's truly more important than the party and never let it leave your focus and don't make excuses because it only takes one excuse to fuck up your goals for good


----------



## pitshack (Jul 13, 2015)

Been there. Been clean for seven years. I also work at a psychiatric facility where wew deal with alot of addiction so I know a bit about it. Look doz, it sounds to me like you are starting to realize that you just can't drink at all!! At least I hope you are, because that is what I am hearing. You are what is known as a binge drinker. In your case a serious ass binge drinker. You say the problem starts when you pick up the first drink; then the answer is to not pick it up, period!

The advice that people have given you is spot on. People, places and things have fucked up the best laid plans of many a man trying to stay clean. You need to avoid those people, places and things that tempt you to drink at all costs. It is one of the first, and most important things you can do to start staying clean.

I'm personally not a big fan of 12 step meetings because I, like you, have had more than a few things happen to me at meetings that haver left a bad taste in my mouth. That is not to say that you should disregard them all together. There is plenty of solid knowledge you can pick up there on how to live a happy sober life, you just have to take what you need from them and disregard the rest.

As far as the medication that one of the posters had mentioned: the "little gems" that were referred to are probably naltrexone. It is supposed to help with cravings from alcohol and several other drugs, although it never helped me much. Everyone responds to medications a bit differently so don't take my experience as truth. Antabuse is also a medication for alcoholism, if you take it and drink, you will puke your guts up. The trick is that you have to take it to have it work! It is probably not applicable to you however; it is usually reserved for pretty hardcore drunks. The medication you were given at the hospital for your alcohol withdrawal (DT's) was probably librium or some other benzo like ativan.

As far as the DT's go, dude, do not fuck around with them. DT's can, and do, kill people. they can also cause seizures. I lost a good friend to alcohol withdrawal, and have gone through it myself numerous times, like you said it sucks!!! Since you haver gotten to the point where you suffer from withdrawal when you stop binging, you will continue to suffer from withdrawal every time you binge. 

I wish you the best of luck with staying clean!!!! I wish i had better advice for you but at the end of the day, the best way to not get drunk is to not drink. Please, please seek medical help if you do binge again, although I pray to god that you don't! Also, please feel free to PM me if you have any questions or anything.


----------



## Sully (Jul 13, 2015)

I've never dealt with any form of addiction, personally, so I don't have any real advice. Just wish u the best, hope that you make the best decisions you can in the future and that everything works out well for u. Owning to the fact that you have a problem and seeking out help always the first step, and you're working the in the right direction. Whether it's counseling, medication, or 12 steps, I hope it works for u and u move past it. Good luck.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank all of you so much, I cannot believe the support, it's just amazing. Pit yeah they gave me adivan because librium didn't do jack for me, I've been sober since July 3, I acctually went to an aa meeting tonight, it was good, still alot of bs I don't buy into but hey those people let me speak and welcomed with open arms so there pretty amazing people! And yeah I'm Def a binge drinker, I hadnt had a drink in almost a year, just got a case of the fuck its, I knew what was coming I just didn't care at the time, but it's to the point where I could literally die during a bender, nope, not for me, I'm gonna keep my ass In the gym which acctually I hadn't gone in like 6 weeks I had too much work a long ass commute and just no time, I need the weights to stay sober so this whole weeks without being able to get that endorphin rush and let out any tension won't be happening, I even switched jobs to where I'm just 40 hrs a week and not the 60+ I had been. I'll keep going to meetings when I'm feeling squirmy cuz hey I can always get up and leave if I don't like what going on. Also gonna take a break from a up and down relationship I've been in for a looooong time and just deal with me and my issues and ambitions in life. Looking back at how the last 6 months had been it obvious I was setting myself up it. But I'm alive, sober, back in the gym and have a new better outlook on my life and where I want to go with it. Thank all you so very much, honestly it's amazing the brotherhood of iron, the best people on earth!


----------



## pitshack (Jul 13, 2015)

It sounds to me like you really want to change and are making plans to do so. That is awesome. You probably know the saying: "If you fail to plan, then you plan to fail". It is very true. we encourage all of our patients to have a plan for staying clean because "If nothing changes, then nothing changes". Those little quotes from 12 step meetings were always my favorite because of their blunt truth!!

Eliminating uneeded stressors will go a long way in keeping you healthy, as will the gym. Which you probably already know. I wish that half of the patients I deal with showed half of the initiative and desire that you are showing in attempting to keep clean!!

Again, i wish you nothing but the best, and if you have any questions or need someone to talk about this with, please dont hesitate to PM me. Getting and staying clean is so worth it!!!

Hopefully soon we will be hearing about how you're killing mad iron in the gym and getting jacked as hell!!!


----------



## Sully (Jul 13, 2015)

dozisthebeast said:


> Also gonna take a break from a up and down relationship I've been in for a looooong time and just deal with me and my issues and ambitions in life.



I'll offer a guess and say that this is the biggest factor in triggering your drinking. How we allow people to treat us is a direct reflection of how we feel about ourselves. Definitely get your personal relationships in order bro. It took me far too long to learn this. When we surround ourselves with people that don't contribute to our lives in a positive way, we are setting ourselves up for failure 

I've had to cut dozens of people out of life in the last few years. My social circle has shrunk, I don't talk to most of my family, but my life is going better than ever. It's a conscious decision, and it can be difficult. But, if you don't do everything you can to prevent yourself from falling in that trap again, then you failed yourself. 

Surround yourself with good people that truly support you. That's something that we should all be doing, but is more important for people that deal with addiction. If they don't contribute to your life in a positive way, then you shouldn't include them in your life in any way.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah sully it's been thee biggest trigger, relationships, so I'm gonna stay away , it's gonna be hard to have that conversation with her but I need MY life in order more than need to be in a relationship, she's acctually a really cool chick but even without the stuff she's does that hurts me I'm still a Lil crazy when it comes to relationships, so even though she's great in a lot of ways I'm way far away from emotionally ready for anything serious. Once again thank all of you so much, it's helped me more than I can say!!!!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 14, 2015)

Got my second workout in today, feeling better already, it funny the weights were making my arms shake you know what I mean lol but one step at a time six weeks from now I'll be legit, but I'm not rushing it, in not letting my ego get in the way, so so far so good!


----------



## Sully (Jul 14, 2015)

You gotta fix yourself first Doz. get your house in order, then you'll have more to offer to someone in a potential relationship.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah your absolutely right bro, I'm working  hard at it.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 14, 2015)

Your absolutely right, I got some things I definitely need to workout, I don't need to be perfect but there are some issues that need addressing and I'm doing that, today was a good day.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 15, 2015)

3rd workout in, driving home my arms were shaking lol I love it!


----------



## thebrick (Jul 16, 2015)

You are doing great. One day at a time. Put your focus and energy in the gym and eating clean. Set goals of what you want to look like. Recognize those times and triggers that make you want to have a drink and when they come up, you already know what will happen and do something else. Anything. With bingeing, one drink opens the door. Don't think you can hold it at one because you already know what it leads to. On top of everything, booze is a depressant. The next day is actually more shitty than it would have been sans booze.

I went through a really rough patch in my life 20 years ago and tried to escape with a half a bottle of Jack Black every night. Then you get tired of feeling like shit and you can see that nothing good is coming out of that, ever. Then it gets to be time to put the bottle down and put yourself first and feeling good about yourself. That's when even better things happen for you.

Its OK and quite normal to be imperfect. Everyone and everything is.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks brick, yeah the weights a vital to my not just my sobriety but my sanity in general! It's cool too because I've just been lifting how ever I want, like I used too, doing what ever exercises and reps I want, it's been such an uplift getting back in there!


----------



## thebrick (Jul 16, 2015)

Yep! Those weights not only have physical benefits but they also have mental benefits too!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 22, 2015)

Still going strong, and today will be into second week of gym time, already comfortable and getting stronger!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jan 26, 2016)

It's been what seems like an eternity so I wanted to give an update since I received such an amazing ammount of support from all of you! So it's been about 6 months, haven't had a drop of booze, learned alot about myself, who I am, how I see myself, and who I working to become. Life is pretty, not perfect, but really solid. I've got a great group of family and friends that support me. I've got a pretty decent new job, doesn't pay as good as jobs I've had in the past, but the people I work with are just great and I had wicked health insurance, always a good thing lol. Gym time has been a lil sporadic,  finally got my diet down, and a some consistent training, I'm on my fourth week, just starting to get back to where I was physically, still stronger then most guys lol just down in mass. I started cycling again, some t400 with some 300mg equipoise every 7 days, feeling gooood! Gonna run this this for four weks, then swith to Decca and a different test 4 weeks, then just run DBOL 4 weeks, side note I've never run DBOL ever so I'm super excited to do it! Hard to believe in all my years of running gear I've never run dbol, but it's true! So anyways, hope all you are well, safe happy, and killing it with the iron!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 26, 2016)

Glad to hear you are on a solid and happier path brother. Also, one where you have direction and are focused in the right direction. I'm very happy to hear this. And those people who are supporting you in your life right now are no doubt the ones you need to keep around and of course lean on if/when things get tough. 

Keep us updated. Good bros hear looking out for each other. 

And let us know how that cycle goes!!! Best of luck on it!


----------



## squatster (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm glad you posted up- great to hear your doing good.1 day at a time.
I have been 12 years with out a drink.  I wanted a drink a few weeks ago when I hurt my self -then I read this post - think you saved me man. 
Great to hear you are doing good
Please keep it up.
If you ever feel the need for it - just go to the gym - get on a cardio machine and get on here on your phone and don't have that drink till you talk to us


----------



## squatster (Jan 26, 2016)

Forgot to add - you will love the dbal
For the T400 - get rid of it - I know so many people that have had so many problems emotionally with t400.
Seen some great guys go crazy and do crazy shit on it.
I I try to stay with cyp or Enentate - the blends put me in a tail spin bad
Just my 2 cents


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 26, 2016)

great job man.


----------



## thebrick (Jan 26, 2016)

Keep up the good work my man! Love hearing this!


----------



## GottaGain (Jan 26, 2016)

Glad to hear you're doing well. Alcohol doesn't pair well with bodybuilding. If you have an addictive personality you just have to focus your energy on positive and productive things. Stay strong.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 26, 2016)

Congrats on your progress my man, keep killing it!


----------

